# Anyone in Houston or surrounding area??



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Who would be interested in a raw food coop? I found one in Austin but have not been able to get a response. I have been feeding raw for many years and was in a coop before. It worked out very well. Perhaps someone on the board might be able to direct me to one that is already established. Thanks in advance.
Clay


----------



## Rdawson (Jun 1, 2011)

I live in Huntsville. I am thinking about buying from a company called Texas Green Tripe. The problem is that they only deliver to south texas (Houston) every other month. But their prices seem decent. Their website is Texas Tripe All Meat Dog Food 

Let me know if you find another coop or good place to buy from.


----------



## Rdawson (Jun 1, 2011)

I live in Huntsville and will probably use Texas Green Tripe. The bad part is: they only deliver to South Texas (houston and conroe) once every other month. I'm not quite sure what a coop is but I'm in


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd be in if there was some way to get small amounts, say 20-30 lbs. of mixed items. I only have a small freezer that's part of my fridge...small apartments don't leave much room for storage!

ETA: Also, there's a Yahoo Group for raw feeders in Houston, you should check there to see if there's a good co-op in existence in the area already. I probably should have looked into this before for myself, but I've always assumed co-ops would provide more food than I could store.

Houston Raw Feeders


----------



## Rdawson (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's keep in touch. I know this Fall I can get ahold of alot of venison organs and possibly ribs and such. In addition to my husband hunting we know alot of people that hunt as well. 

CandiceB- I know the texas tripe company does do some cuts of meat and organs in smaller quantities. You should check it out.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got a raw group together in College Station (link in siggy) and we've almost got enough to order together. I make trips to Corsicana all the time so I'll be picking up coop orders when Texas Tripe stops in Fairfield. 
There is a Houston Co-op so if you're closer to there then definitely check out the yahoo group.


----------



## Rdawson (Jun 1, 2011)

Missusmac- I am about 45 minutes from College Station and about an hour from Houston. Are yall ordering from Texas Tripe? When is his next shipment to Fairfield? I may be interested. When you drive back to College Station what route do you take? I might be able to meet you on the way back.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Thanks RDawson and everyone for the links. The texas tripe will be my new best friend. I am spending several hundred dollars a month on raw. This will surely help. I emailed the Houston coop on yahoo with no response. Thanks again!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Rdawson said:


> I live in Huntsville. I am thinking about buying from a company called Texas Green Tripe. The problem is that they only deliver to south texas (Houston) every other month. But their prices seem decent. Their website is Texas Tripe All Meat Dog Food
> 
> Let me know if you find another coop or good place to buy from.


In my excitement I forgot to ask if anyone knows the background on this company and where the procure their animals from? I am looking on the site but always like to speak with people who have had good experiences or bad...


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

I spoke to the gentleman from the Texas Tripe company. They check out and I sent an email to a buddy of mine with USDA just to confirm. He said that he could do a definite visit if we could get 1000 lbs together. I know that I can be responsible for a few hundred on my own. Please let me know if you all are interested. I'm excited


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey I think I recognize that dog in your signature. We you out at the seminar in Magnolia a couple weeks ago??

I've used Texas Tripe one time so far and I was happy with them. I got a smaller order and I was the only one picking up meat at the Conroe drop, but the guy still stopped there for me. I'll be using them again in the future. 

I've also used Action Meat in houston before, and when I ordered from them I had a good experience. Others have told me it can be a little tricky with them sometimes. 

I would be interested in a co-op, but I don't know if we would be able to get prices that are any better than Texas Tripe or Action Meat.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Rdawson said:


> Missusmac- I am about 45 minutes from College Station and about an hour from Houston. Are yall ordering from Texas Tripe? When is his next shipment to Fairfield? I may be interested. When you drive back to College Station what route do you take? I might be able to meet you on the way back.


We usually take 45 to the OSR exit that goes to Normangee and then get on 39 to North Zulch, and 21 to hwy 6. Sometimes we go through Buffalo and Jewett, just depends on our mood because it's about the same amount of time.

Their website doesn't have the next Fairfield drop date yet, but I know they drop off in the Love's parking lot there. I'll keep watching their blog to see when they start accepting orders. I bet it will be in the next week or so.


----------



## Rdawson (Jun 1, 2011)

The OSR exit is only about an hour from us. So it would probably be worth it to just meet you in College Station if I ever need to get meet in between the Conroe stops.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

KlaMarie said:


> Hey I think I recognize that dog in your signature. We you out at the seminar in Magnolia a couple weeks ago??
> 
> I've used Texas Tripe one time so far and I was happy with them. I got a smaller order and I was the only one picking up meat at the Conroe drop, but the guy still stopped there for me. I'll be using them again in the future.
> 
> ...


Hey. You do recognize the puppy in the pic. I hosted the obedience/protection seminar. I recognize your name now that I am reading it because of our correspondence on email. I would just like to get a group so that the guy would be willing to make a couple of trips to Houston/Austin/SA area. It would be great. Let me know what you decide with Texas Tripe


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, if you "like" my FB group I keep it updated with information on meat orders and such. As soon as I know something I always post it on there. 
We almost had an opportunity for a whole cow a couple of weeks ago, so if something like that comes up again I'll post it there too.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

MissusMac said:


> Ok, if you "like" my FB group I keep it updated with information on meat orders and such. As soon as I know something I always post it on there.
> We almost had an opportunity for a whole cow a couple of weeks ago, so if something like that comes up again I'll post it there too.


Just liked it


----------



## Rdawson (Jun 1, 2011)

I liked it a few weeks ago.


----------



## poppet8 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Sugarland area*

I too am spending a lot on raw food and it seems to keep going up in price, not only that, the company that I am buying from never seems to have what I need or they are out of everything! I am in the Sugarland area of Houston. I would definitely be interested in a coop. I am currently feeding Bravo patties, there is a small mom and pop business in the area called The Barfer Shoppe, not sure if she would give us a price break if we were to contact her?


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

I've dealt with her before. She doesn't do the type of volume buying thatbwould benefit us. She is a middleman. I found a direct source with great prices and I am gathering folks up to place a large order. Pm me your info and we can speak this week. 
Clay


----------



## Quossum (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in Houston, also in the Sugarland area. Though I usually buy from the supermarket and Bones 2 Go, I would be interested in getting in on other opportunities, especially for tripe. 

I do not do Facebook, so can't connect with any of you that way, but let me know about what's going down!

--Q


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi :wave:
I'm in Houston.
And definitely interested in Texas Tripe. I haven't ordered from there yet since the timing matters so much, but would love to combine an order.
I've used Action Meat and I'm sure that with combined (big!) order we would get even better prices or at least we'd become more important customer.
I live in 5 miles radius from downtown and could be a pick-up site (I think that's what those locations are called) if we could put a co-op and some orders together. I also have access to a pickup truck; small, but it's still a truck. As a matter of fact I'm planning to make a trip to that emu farm/place sometime soon (within a couple of months).


----------



## poppet8 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Bravo*



committed2excellence said:


> I've dealt with her before. She doesn't do the type of volume buying thatbwould benefit us. She is a middleman. I found a direct source with great prices and I am gathering folks up to place a large order. Pm me your info and we can speak this week.
> Clay


Hi Clay, I was also wondering (I take it you are planning on going through Texas Tripe or Action meat) have you used their products and how do they compare with the Bravo and Nature's Variety lines? I am currently using Bravo Raw, not because I think its the best, more because its most affordable, my animals actually preferred the Nature's Variety or the Primal that I recently bought (they really liked this brand). Also any ideas when you hope to start this? Thanks...Lisa my e-mail is [email protected] and phone 832-878-5412
p.s I usually go through about 35 lbs of a combination of beef and turkey raw every two weeks.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Ok. Inbox me your contact info as well.


----------



## luvmyflick (Oct 29, 2011)

committed2excellence said:


> I spoke to the gentleman from the Texas Tripe company. They check out and I sent an email to a buddy of mine with USDA just to confirm. He said that he could do a definite visit if we could get 1000 lbs together. I know that I can be responsible for a few hundred on my own. Please let me know if you all are interested. I'm excited


Hi. Did you ever get your USDA friend to visit Texas Tripe? I posted a new thread asking about quality of products from Texas Tripe. My friend has some misgivings about them. Saying that the tripe smells like manure is serious. I did speak to a woman who was picking up 300 pounds of his products and I might be able to track her down. What do you think?


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Everything checked out fine. I found that I had several of my friends have been using him for years with no problem. I have been using him for a couple months and all is great. By the way, all tripe smells like manure.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

committed2excellence said:


> Everything checked out fine. I found that I had several of my friends have been using him for years with no problem. I have been using him for a couple months and all is great. By the way, all tripe smells like manure.


That's what I think when I smell it - how would you know if it was rotten???


----------

